# black corner lenses



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i used lens paint on my corners, it looks good without my lights on, but with them on is a different story.. ne wayz

ive searched everywhere for black corners??? ive seen other people on car domain with that shit but i dont know if they painted that shit like me... is there any site u can buy them from?

can i use the oven heating method on corner lenses? if i can i will probably just buy clear corners of ebay and spray the lens paint inside


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

PM liuspeed... he shall hook u up


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> PM liuspeed... he shall hook u up


thanks


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

You CAN use the oven heating method. That's how I got my corners and halos the ACTUAL gunmetal color they are. BUT, just make sure you put them back together properly, or you'll have a very shitty seal that will cause a lot of moisture in it everytime it rains or snows.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

does GTS make tail light covers for sentra's? cuz rnt the tail lights diffrent on sentras than 200sx tails?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> does GTS make tail light covers for sentra's? cuz rnt the tail lights diffrent on sentras than 200sx tails?


YES... b14 sentra tails are different from b14 200sx tails


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I can alway help when you need it, I am only less than 2hours south of you....


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

NW200sx what did you find out about the black corner lenses... i also have seen a few of them and am wondering where i can find um


my car...
http://www.cardomain.com/id/johnson14785


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok guys.. the truth is i make them... the black corners and the black headlight for the sentra and 200sx.

the reason i have not made more is because of the long wait time for people to recieve it and such.

if you want it and dont mind a long wait then i be more than happy to make them for you.


























































































this is my proof that i was the ones selling them on ebay.

ask slayer2003 , stealthb14 etc.

like i said if u dont mind the long wait ill get you a set.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

how long of a wait r we talking here?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Lui can you make black tail lights as well?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wait is like minimum a month.

AL black altezza tails i can make yes.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

i got mine from Nis-Knacks ... were VERY high quality. too bad they're gone


----------

